# Prayers Please For Fallon ... Kerry's Baby



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Please keep Kerry's precious Fallon in your prayers. This morning Kerry had to take Fallon to the vet because she has bloody stools. Fallon is now home with Kerry. The test results on the stools are not back yet. 

While Kerry and I were talking Fallon had another accident with her stools. Bless her heart.

So, please keep Fallon and Kerry in your prayers. Kerry knows I am sending this and does believe in the power of prayers.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sending my hugs and prayers to Kerry and Fallon. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery. :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers for Fallon:wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Prayers up! Positive energy her way!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Hope little Fallon feels better soon! :grouphug:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Fallon and Kerry are in my prayers


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Feel better soon, Fallon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh no, saying many prayers for Fallon and Kerry.:grouphug:

thanks, Marie. Does she expect the results today?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending prayers, positive thoughts and hugs to you and Fallon. Hope she is feeling better soon.rayer:rayer::grouphug::grouphug:

:grouphug:
Lynda


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, poor Fallon and Kerry. I'm praying for Kerry's beautiful girl.rayer: Am hoping it isn't something like HGE. Thank you so much Marie for posting this and if you speak to Kerry tell her how much we love her. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lighting a candle for Fallon. Love you Kerry. Sending lots of love your way!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure hope that Fallon feels better soon. Is she on any medication??? If so, I am sure that it will help clear up what is bothering her.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:grouphug:rayer::Flowers 2: Hugs, prayers, and well wishes for Ms Fallon...


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

oh no! Sending positive vibes to NYC for Kerry and Fallon. xoxo


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

praying for Fallon. love and hugs.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I will keep Fallon and Kerry in my prayers.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm saying a prayer for our precious little Fallon girl....Kerry, I hope it's nothing too serious!!! 

Thanks Marie for the heads up...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Prayers for Fallon and Kerry!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Praying for little Fallon , Luna had this few weeks ago turned out to be colitis, just kept her on bland diet and she was fine )


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

good idea Pam....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Praying so hard for dear little Fallon and sweet Kerry. I know in my heart it all will be okay, but still praying ever so hard.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers tlittle Fallon and Kerry. Get well soon little girl.:grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Get well soon sweet little girl.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayers being sent.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers for Fallon to make a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back to see if there's any news. :huh:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Love and prayers for Kerry and Fallon!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Adding my prayers to the others-- hope this is just a temporary bout of something and Fallon gets better soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH KERRY, I KNOW HOW WORRIED YOU ARE, YOU HAVE SUCH A LOVING HEART, I BELIEVE LITTLE FALLON WILL BE OK. I WISH I COULD BE THERE AND WE COULD HOLD HANDS AND PRAY FOR PRECIOUS FALLON, I AM THEIR IN SPIRIT, I LOVE YOU MY DEAR KERRY:hugging:

HEAVENLY FATHER, I COME TO YOU WITH A HEART THAT IS SO THANKFUL, YOU HAVE ANSWERED SO MANY PRAYERS, I KNOW YOU HEAR EACH OF US AND KNOW US BY NAME, LORD I LIFT INTO YOUR HEALING ARMS LITTLE FALLON, LORD YOU KNOW WHAT IS CAUSING THIS BLEEDING, LORD BRING HEALING TO THIS SWEET BABY GIRL, THANK YOU LORD FOR KERRY AND STEVE, I KNOW THEY ARE WORRIED, WRAP YOUR LOVING ARMS AROUND KERRY, HELP HER TO FIND A PEACE THAT ONLY YOU CAN GIVE TO HER, MAY KERRY AND STEVE FIND SWEET REST TONIGHT, I PRAY TOMORROW GOOD NEWS WILL COME TO THEM ABOUT LITTLE FALLON.
IN JESUS NAME I PRAY. AMEN


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just a little update. Unfortunately, Fallon is still having bloody stools. Kerry just called the doctor and is waiting for a call back. I'm afraid they will have to take Fallon in for an emergency visit tonight because she has not been taking in fluids either.

Please continue to pray real hard for Kerry and Fallon. Kerry means the world to me ... we are like sisters. It breaks my heart when I hear her on the verge of tears. And, of course, I love her girls ... and I cry along with Kerry when something isn't right with her fluff babies.

Kerry knows you are praying for Fallon and is so grateful.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Just a little update. Unfortunately, Fallon is still having bloody stools. Kerry just called the doctor and is waiting for a call back. I'm afraid they will have to take Fallon in for an emergency visit tonight because she has not been taking in fluids either.
> 
> Please continue to pray real hard for Kerry and Fallon. Kerry means the world to me ... we are like sisters. It breaks my heart when I hear her on the verge of tears. And, of course, I love her girls ... and I cry along with Kerry when something isn't right with her fluff babies.
> 
> Kerry knows you are praying for Fallon and is so grateful.


Does the vet suspect HGE? Maltese are prone to it. Lady had it three times.

Poor Kerry. I can imagine how worried she must be.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Marie - I'm so worried. I hope that Kerry gets her into the ER tonight. It kind of sounds like what Sophia was just going through with Bijou (HGE) and time is of the essence. Praying for Fallon and of course our dearest Kerry.:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I hope Fallon will be alright,hope they can get a diagnosis and treatment soon!

Prayers...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this thread -- but I'm definitely sending hugs and prayers to Kerry and Fallon.

Marj -- the first thing I thought of when reading the thread was HGE. It comes on soooooooo quickly and dehydration goes hand in hand with it and the bloody stool. If it is HGE, once Fallon is on IV fluids and IV antibiotics she should be well in about 24-36 hours.

Kerry -- you know I love you and am asking that God watch over little Fallon.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, my dear friends, you are awesome!!! All your prayers are working. 

This morning my Vet gave Fallon a shot of Cerenia, which prevents vomiting. Fallon did not have a fever, thank God. Her gums were/are still nice and pink. I brought 2 wee wee pads with the bloody stool. Dr Kuhlman took Fallon's blood for a superchem/CBC and a pancreas test called PLI. I will get the results in the morning. Fallon was not too dehydrated but my doctor gave her some iv fluids because he knew she wasn't drinking. 

My sweet love polar bear is taking Baytril and flagyl. It was a relief to come home. My sweet love has been expelling bloody mucous all day. I have to clean her up after every time. I hate upsetting her yet it has to be. It never occurred to me to ask Dr Kuhlman what to do if this continued all night. Marie reminded me to call my dr before he left for the night, but I forgot. Steve and I both started to panic because the bloody stools were happening more and more, even if it was just a few droplets. 

Spoke to my doctor around 11pm. He assured us that as long as Fallon doesn't become truly weak, he's not too concerned with the bloody stools. I had to force the 2 pills down her throat. Fallon took a couple of sips of water then. I'm so happy to say its been 2 hours now and Fallon hasn't gone to the bathroom.!!!!

My Fallon came from good stock and I call her my plus size model. My Darla, her littermate weighs 6lbs and Fallon is 14lbs. I'm so thankful she is a big, otherwise healthy Maltese. Lol.

Thank you again for your love, support and prayers. 
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just woke up in Greece & saw this!
No one is more loved on this forum than you, Kerry, so please know our thoughts are w/you today as you await the results, and w/your Fallon, and yes, w/our dear Marie who loves you dearly. Sending you all big, big hugs and asking God's presence w/each of you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kerry, i just saw this and i'm happy to hear that Fallon hasn't had any more bloody stools, will continue to keep her and you in my prayers. :hugging:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

KAG said:


> Aww, my dear friends, you are awesome!!! All your prayers are working.
> 
> This morning my Vet gave Fallon a shot of Cerenia, which prevents vomiting. Fallon did not have a fever, thank God. Her gums were/are still nice and pink. I brought 2 wee wee pads with the bloody stool. Dr Kuhlman took Fallon's blood for a superchem/CBC and a pancreas test called PLI. I will get the results in the morning. Fallon was not too dehydrated but my doctor gave her some iv fluids because he knew she wasn't drinking.
> 
> ...


Oh Kerry, thanks be to God. Oh how I have been praying and everyone has been praying and will continue to do so.

I hope you feel this huge hug coming your way, and please give sweet Fallon, kisses form me.

The upset and worry is beyond, I know, but she has the best Mommy and the best care. The prayers will continue.

Hugs and love,
Christine


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So very happy to hear that Fallon is feeling a bit better. Hope you all are getting in some much needed rest now. ♥


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so glad Fallon is feeling better!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kerry - I just read the update. I hope you all had a restful night and that the meds are kicking in for precious Fallon. I know how worried you are and how frightening it is when we don't know what to do for our fluffs.

Love you girlfriend! Prayers for Fallon to get well very quickly and for you all to get some rest!

Maggie and the girls


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank goodness Kerry! xxxooo to Fallon


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Glad to hear Fallon's doing better.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Kerry, I am so sorry Fallon has been sick. I know how upsetting it can be.:grouphug: I am glad that she is better and I hope that today will be a good day for you all.:wub::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Kerry, I am so happy to hear that Fallon is doing better this morning. Hope it continues. Still sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers.

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good Morning Ladies,

Spoke to Dr Kuhlman. All of Fallon's bloodwork is good. All tests came back negative. Dr told me to just keep doing what I'm doing. I was so elated I forgot to ask questions. Fallon just devoured some chicken and rice, drank water and her tail is going a mile a minute. I'm the happiest girl in the world!!! 

This reminds me of one of my favorite stories my Father used to tell me. I was 2 1/2, Keith was 1 1/2, Kevin was just born. I was very sick, high fever, had to be washed down with alcohol, that kind of thing. My Parents woke up bleary eyed during the night and found me riding a tricycle around the apartment. Before that I opened up all of the family's beautifully wrapped Christmas presents. Lol Needless to say the fever broke and I was feeling better. My Father was so happy and proud. 

Thank you all so much. I love you.
Marie, I didn't want to run the risk of waking you up. I love you and I'll call you later. 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's the best news Kerry !!!! i'm very happy for you guys. I am still plugging away at work but stopped in to check on Fallon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad Fallon is feeling better!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kerry darling, I can't tell you how happy I am to read your last post. I was so upset about Fallon last night that I couldn't sleep and tossed and turned all night. I was exhausted and worried and then had to deal with a work issue all morning...more like a try to get work issue. I was so elated to see that's Fallon's doing well this morning. :chili::chili: Still praying that she stays that way. Did the vet have any explanation of what could have caused it? You must be so happy today yet exhausted. Please try to get some rest. Lots of these coming your way, dear friend.:smootch::smootch:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Kerry .i'm so sorry i missed this ,i'm so glad fallon is feeling better today .
sending more prayers and healing thoughts your way .
Please give fallon a extra kiss today from us x


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kerry, I loved the story about you opening the Christmas presents & how proud your dad was of you---sweet memories!
I love it that your baby girl is on the mend! They seem to fade quickly & revive just as quickly. I hope you can determine cause, but sometimes that just isn't possible. So, I am grateful just for today for her, and thank God for answered prayer.
Enjoy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

THANK YOU LORD, Kerry I just knew God would touch Fallon. I rejoice with you, hope you get some rest today. Love ya


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just stopped by for an update, and couldn't be happier to hear that fallon is on the mend this morning!! Good work Kerry!! You are an amazing mommy to your girls!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, one night not on the computer and you miss everything. So glad that Fallon has recovered and that her tail is wagging. Way to go mom!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad that Fallon is doing so much better. Still sending prayers for her.

Your Christmas presents story is PRICELESS.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I"m praying that its nothing serious and that Fallon has a complete recovery.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So relieved to hear that Fallon's happy flag is waving!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray!!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Kerry, I'm so sorry that I missed this and so relieved to hear that Fallon is on the mend. Bigs hugs being sent to all of you!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kerry - hoping that Fallon's continuing to feel better.:smootch:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

KAG said:


> Aww, my dear friends, you are awesome!!! All your prayers are working.
> 
> This morning my Vet gave Fallon a shot of Cerenia, which prevents vomiting. Fallon did not have a fever, thank God. Her gums were/are still nice and pink. I brought 2 wee wee pads with the bloody stool. Dr Kuhlman took Fallon's blood for a superchem/CBC and a pancreas test called PLI. I will get the results in the morning. Fallon was not too dehydrated but my doctor gave her some iv fluids because he knew she wasn't drinking.
> 
> ...


Ker, I haven't been on too much lately. I'm so sorry to hear about dear Fallon. Makes me want to cry to think of you all going through this. Call me anytime night or day if you want to talk.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kerry, I'm about ready to go to bed, I will remember Fallon, you and Steve in my prayers tonight, I'll check in later tomorrow LOVE YOU


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Marie, please tell Kerry I am praying for Fallon. I hope it's nothing serious..poor Kerry must be worried sick.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> OH KERRY, I KNOW HOW WORRIED YOU ARE, YOU HAVE SUCH A LOVING HEART, I BELIEVE LITTLE FALLON WILL BE OK. I WISH I COULD BE THERE AND WE COULD HOLD HANDS AND PRAY FOR PRECIOUS FALLON, I AM THEIR IN SPIRIT, I LOVE YOU MY DEAR KERRY:hugging:
> 
> HEAVENLY FATHER, I COME TO YOU WITH A HEART THAT IS SO THANKFUL, YOU HAVE ANSWERED SO MANY PRAYERS, I KNOW YOU HEAR EACH OF US AND KNOW US BY NAME, LORD I LIFT INTO YOUR HEALING ARMS LITTLE FALLON, LORD YOU KNOW WHAT IS CAUSING THIS BLEEDING, LORD BRING HEALING TO THIS SWEET BABY GIRL, THANK YOU LORD FOR KERRY AND STEVE, I KNOW THEY ARE WORRIED, WRAP YOUR LOVING ARMS AROUND KERRY, HELP HER TO FIND A PEACE THAT ONLY YOU CAN GIVE TO HER, MAY KERRY AND STEVE FIND SWEET REST TONIGHT, I PRAY TOMORROW GOOD NEWS WILL COME TO THEM ABOUT LITTLE FALLON.
> IN JESUS NAME I PRAY. AMEN


Paula, you are an amazing woman & I love you! xxx :wub:

Kerry, I'm so pleased to read your update on sweet Fallon, I hope she continues to improve minute by minute.

In the mean time ... please take care of YOU!

Here is something to help you 'chillax' ...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, Jacqui!! That's beautiful. xoxoxoxo

Lin, Fallon is doing so well now, I swear. xoxoxoxoxoxo

Thank you all for your continued prayers and support. So, at this point, Fallon has not gone to the bathroom since Thursday night. I'm not freaking out yet considering everything she just went through,
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My dear Kerry...I'm just now seeing this. I'm so glad Fallon is doing better. It's always scary. I haven't had a chance to read through all the posts but just in case it hasn't been mentioned, to help prevent dehydration if she is still not wanting to drink, just pick up an infant medicine syringe at the drug store and every couple of hours, syringe about 1 to 2 tsp of unflavored children's Pedialyte. I little trick I learned when I first got Jett and he was so sick. 

Another thing to keep on hand for future episodes is Animal Essentials Powder Phytomucil. It firms up stools almost immediately. Of course it's not meant to be used in place of going to your vet. But something to help them from not having constant diarrhea. And super easy to give since it's in a powder form and you mix it in with a bit of their food.

Love and hugs to you and sweet Fallon. :heart:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Kerry I'm so sorry I am so late in replying to this!! I know how scarey it is to see all that bloody stuff coming out of the butt. I went thru that with Quincy ..even when he walked after 'pooping' the blood would just drip out of his behind as he walked thru the house.! Scared the bejeebers outta me! 

Some metronidazole and some of the prescription high fiber WD add3ed to his food did the trick in 'fixing' almost immediately. He rarely has a flare up now ... hasbeautiful (normal) poop most of the time ; ) . If i see it even getting a tad bit soft I just add a tiny bit more of the fiber-food and it seems to hek thing before it progresses.

Praying your darlin' , Fallon, is back to rights in record time!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Kerry, not sure if you said already, but what did Fallon have? did the vet say ?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

kerry .sending little irish prayers and hugs .


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Feel better soon !


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Kerry i'm so glad to read that Fallon is doing a little better...Hopefully this week coming she will be back to her normal self...Hugs from Baci and I xo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear Fallon is getting better. We worry so much about our little ones...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Kerry, I hope precious little Fallon is well on her way back to her fully healthy self. xxx


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Fallon is doing well. Snuggling, barking, eating and loving life. My baby hasn't gone to the bathroom yet, though. Between the rice and medications, perhaps she is a little constipated. She does not seem to be in any pain or distress. I'll call Dr. Kuhlman today.

You girls are the best. I love you all.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Kerry, I'm just catching up after a busy week/weekend so I had no idea little Fallon was having issues. I'm glad she's doing better and will add her to my prayers!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kerry, I have a huge smile on my face knowing Fallon is doing better!:Happy_Dance: I pray you find out the cause of this and it's an easy fix. Sending much love to you and your sweet baby girl!:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this post but I am so happy that Fallon is doing well. I will definitely keep your baby and you in my prayers.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Dear Kerry, I've been on and off the forum for a bit and wanted to let you know that your beautiful Fallon is in my thoughts and prayers. I am so happy that she is doing a lot better and I will continue to pray so that she is 100% better soon. Hugs to you and your baby girl♥


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Kerry. Don't tell me we're on the dreaded poop watch again. :w00t::w00t: Hope that Fallon's doing fine and the it all comes out well in the end...literally. Love you. :wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Oh no, Kerry. Don't tell me we're on the dreaded poop watch again. :w00t::w00t: Hope that Fallon's doing fine and the it all comes out well in the end...literally. Love you. :wub::wub:


I echo Sue's er sentiment! Hope that Fallon is continuing to do well and that "everything" is back to "normal"! :thumbsup: Love you!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!! Back to normal.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxox

Would you believe Marie called me last night and told me Snowball had blood in his stool. What the heck is going on?!! They went to the Vet and was told a slight bacterial infection. Snowball is on tylan for a few days. Luckily, he has an appetite and is drinking.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

KAG said:


> Yeah baby!! Back to normal.
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxox
> 
> Would you believe Marie called me last night and told me Snowball had blood in his stool. What the heck is going on?!! They went to the Vet and was told a slight bacterial infection. Snowball is on tylan for a few days. Luckily, he has an appetite and is drinking.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


 
Oh Kerry, soooooooooooooo glad your baby is okay!!!! Oh my poor Marie, her baby will be okay too, I just know it. Thank, heavens we are stool watchers, and proud to say so.

Will keep Snowball in my prayers.

Hugs Kerry,

Christine


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear that Fallon is back to normal!!! YEY!!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

KAG said:


> Yeah baby!! Back to normal.
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxox
> 
> Would you believe Marie called me last night and told me Snowball had blood in his stool. What the heck is going on?!! They went to the Vet and was told a slight bacterial infection. Snowball is on tylan for a few days. Luckily, he has an appetite and is drinking.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


 
GREAT NEWS about fallon! :chili:


----------

